# mulch against foundation???



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

Budget is not tight now, but close to tight. but if its worth it and nice then i would def do it but slowly i guess, take my time, start on it and finish it in a month worth of time this way it allows me to play more with money.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Against your foundation 
- hopefully cement or brick?
There are probably millions of houses out there both with muclh against the cement foundation & grass. You need approx 8" by code between the ground & the wood of the house. I prefer 12"

I prefer mulch & flowers approx 2' out at least from the house
I use very little mulch - barely enough to cover the area
On the East side I let moss grown to cover the ground
In other areas I use phlox as a ground cover


----------

